
Adam Bain to Leave Twitter, Company Appoints Anthony Noto as COO - doener
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1418091/000156459016028706/twtr-ex991_6.htm
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12915148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12915148).

------
nacs
Dupe.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12915148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12915148)

